# Does anybody Can Smoked Oysters ??



## goliath (Jul 29, 2014)

i have found some super looking recipes for smoking oysters on the site ... BUT ... i am gonna be getting 25 pounds of fresh shucked oysters. i want to smoke them and then can them.

ANY ADVICE WILL BE APPRECIATED ...

Goliath


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes, but you have to pressure can them. Water bath is not enough for proteins. You will need to resource the times and pressure per your altitude. Your local county AG extension office should be able to help.


----------



## foamheart (Jul 29, 2014)

I was looking there was a thread here that showed smoked oysters and canning oysters.... but I am not seeing it now. Thats the way it goes, when I am looking nothing.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 29, 2014)

Hit the send button to soon. We pack ours in the stubby half pints and add a bit liquid that we get from pouring off the nectar and boiling it down.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Feb 16, 2017)

GOLIATH said:


> i have found some super looking recipes for smoking oysters on the site ... BUT ... i am gonna be getting 25 pounds of fresh shucked oysters. i want to smoke them and then can them.
> 
> ANY ADVICE WILL BE APPRECIATED ...
> 
> Goliath


Just a little late, 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/143241/oysters-brined-cold-smoked-canned-from-go-to-show-w-q-view

T


----------

